# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Cushtard's Workbook

## Cushtard

Hey Guys, I just joined and I thought that I'd start a workbook, I have only just started getting my head into everything Lucid Dreaming and I hope to achieve one soon.

REALITY CHECKS
- Put my finger through my palm
- look at a clock then re-check
- look at some text

DREAM SIGNS
- I have not found any dream signs as of yet but I hope to soon

SHORT TERM GOALS
- To actually have a lucid dream
- To try my best to have one at least once a week
- To learn to the best of my ability

LONG TERM GOALS
- To have a lucid dream at will

CURRENT TECHNIQUE
- As I have not had a lucid dream yet I do not have a current technique, but I do hope to do use WILD or DILD, as I still go to school and I need to get up early, also homework, I con only achieve a WBTB in the weekend

----------

